# My NEW cage!!!



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone I just wanted to share some awsome news with every one...I got a cage for my new COCKATIEL!!!! I orderd it...it should come in a few days...This is a picture of it...what do you think????










This is what the add says....
"The kit includes: cage, cuttlebone, treat and seed stick, toy, spray millet, and Kay Kob litter. The black cage features quality construction, precision injection molded cage base with deep, slide-out tray, removable wire grating, two wooden perches, and two jumbo sized food/water cups. 24" x 18" x 31" with 1" wire spacing."


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Mal...I'm glad you're getting closer to getting your tiel. As far as the cage, it looks nice but I do have to say...

I'm not great with mesurements but the mesurements seem a bit small. The one inch spacing is also a little big for a tiel...just so you know you don't need the bedding that comes with it- acctually it's not recommended since it gets moldy and harbors alot more bacteria. I guess if you're tiel will be out ALOT then it's ok for a while.

I am not sure but that's just my opinion. Here is our link to our cage setups to give you an idea http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php/post-photos-you-cage-32.html?&highlight=cage ....See what the others say as well.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Do you think they will crowl threw the bars!!! because I thought it looked like they couldn't but I am not an expert...I got that one because it was bigger mesurements then the smaler one...and I will be letting it out alot once I have it tame!!! But I am not an expert!!! Thanks for your imput!!!! I am not offended!!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I personally think the cage sucks. Don't take that the wrong way now. I have my reasons. I think its a tad small. Also as for 1'' bar spacing, thats macaw size. I'm quite sure thats the size of bar spacing on my breeders macaw cage.

Is there any way you can stop the order of this cage? This cage might do as a travel cage. I wouldn't risk the 1'' bar spacing though


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

The bar spacing recommended is 3/4 or smaller because they could get their head stuck and injure themselves. I know the bedding is really not recommended for sure. The general mesurements are borderline, but that's my opinion like I said so we'll see what the others say. Tiels have LONG tails and pretty large wingspans and they love to flap them around. Their wings, tail shouldn't hit the cage or perches since that's how they end up with broken feathers.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

My budgie cage is recomended for cockatiles or small parrots and they don't come out of it...they don't even try..but maybe tiels are different..I don't have lots of money to buy a gigantic..mantion...I thought it was pretty nice...but I guss not...my dad will be mad if I cancel the order...and I don't know how??? Do you think the pet store would take it back if it doesn't work..I got it at petsmart.com??? I would really like to try it...but I don't know...


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> The bar spacing recommended is 3/4 or smaller because they could get their head stuck and injure themselves. I know the bedding is really not recommended for sure. The general mesurements are borderline, but that's my opinion like I said so we'll see what the others say. Tiels have LONG tails and pretty large wingspans and they love to flap them around. Their wings, tail shouldn't hit the cage or perches since that's how they end up with broken feathers.


 I though the max was 5/8. As for the wing flapping tail hitting thing, no cage no matter how big will stop this lol. Mine still hit the sides. I think mine just flap where ever. They have tons of space yet they will go right for the side of the cage to flap.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> My budgie cage is recomended for cockatiles or small parrots and they don't come out of it...they don't even try..but maybe tiels are different..I don't have lots of money to buy a gigantic..mantion...I thought it was pretty nice...but I guss not...my dad will be mad if I cancel the order...and I don't know how??? Do you think the pet store would take it back if it doesn't work..I got it at petsmart.com??? I would really like to try it...but I don't know...


I'm really sorry- I didn't mean to spoil your day. I just want to be honest about what I think. I would call a local Petsmart in your area, I do believe they will accept the return. If anything you can use it as a travel/quarantine cage. The problem with alot of these stores is that they are selling the stuff inside, not an appropriate cage for the birds they say it fits. Most "starter kits" are not good at all. Now that you said you ordered it from petsmart I do remember seeing the actual cage in person and it's not really big enough though. I'm sorry Mal!!! Check out this thread http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php/post-photos-you-cage-32.html?&highlight=cage


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> My budgie cage is recomended for cockatiles or small parrots and they don't come out of it...they don't even try..but maybe tiels are different..I don't have lots of money to buy a gigantic..mantion...I thought it was pretty nice...but I guss not...my dad will be mad if I cancel the order...and I don't know how??? Do you think the pet store would take it back if it doesn't work..I got it at petsmart.com??? I would really like to try it...but I don't know...


 As for the pet store taking it back, i don't think they would. Health reasons. If you give me a price range you can afford we can all help you find a nice cage. Many site have free shipping in the U.S.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

my budgies cage is 10/8 and I have not had problems yet...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> I though the max was 5/8.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I don't remember exactly ...and I'm not great with measurments.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

I paid 99 for it and that is the max I can go..sorry I also need money for the bird...I would love to buy one for a few hundred but I cant...


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

right, i can help you look up another cage for a close price range of that. See if you can cancel that order.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> my budgies cage is 10/8 and I have not had problems yet...



What do you mean by 10/8? The bar spacing or the mesurments?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> I paid 99 for it and that is the max I can go..sorry I also need money for the bird...I would love to buy one for a few hundred but I cant...


I paid less then that for mine. Petco has it online and in the store. I'll look for the link now. No worries- we'll help you! Relax.

EDIT: Ok, so I called Petsmart for you and they said you CAN return the cage to a store, just tell them the bar spacing is not right for your bird. If you ship it back you get cash back refund. If you bring it to the store to return it they will take it back but its up to the manager's discretion whether you'll get a cash refund or a store credit. 

As far as my cage that I was telling you about this is the link. It looks great and it's very sturdy. I have three of them! 
http://www.petco.com/product/11327/Avian-Select-Quick-Cage-Dometop-Bird-Cage.aspx


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks I am just a little bit scared about canceling the order!!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Heres one









Price: $ 89.00 

From: http://www.birdscomfort.com/


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> Thanks I am just a little bit scared about canceling the order!!!


 Don't be. Your bird will love more space and it will also be safter. Talk to who ever you can about the order or your dad to. They can just phone them or so and i'm sure they would be able to cancel it pretty fast if you just placed the order.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

PS_ I looked at the ones Petsmart has and I really didn't like any of them...it's up to you. They have a guarantee money back policy so just explain it to your dad...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

For $100 you want to get your money's worth, and as Aly and Birdieness have posted you can get some REAL bargins that would be appropriate for a tiel. My local pet shop sells that cage you've ordered for about $60 with the stuff included, but it's not any good as a full time cage, it's just not large enough. I would seriously look into the cage Birdieness posted, it is a BRILLIANT cage (i have two, one for the tiels and one for the budgies).


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

The petsmart website said I can't cancel the order after I choose to send the order????


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> The petsmart website said I can't cancel the order after I choose to send the order????


That's fine. Call this #- like I said -I just spoke to them- they'll tell you what you need to do.
1888-839-9638

PS_ Petsmart is pretty expensive!!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> For $100 you want to get your money's worth, and as Aly and Birdieness have posted you can get some REAL bargins that would be appropriate for a tiel. My local pet shop sells that cage you've ordered for about $60 with the stuff included, but it's not any good as a full time cage, it's just not large enough. I would seriously look into the cage Birdieness posted, it is a BRILLIANT cage (i have two, one for the tiels and one for the budgies


 i have one like it aswell. Paid a lot more for it but i love it. I don't have it right now because i bought a new massive cage but it was a great cage. Great for many types of birds and lots of space. I'll look up some more cages but thats the only real nice one i found in your price range.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

So if I reship it I don't have to pay anything I just have to put the new address on and take it to ups right???


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> PS_ Petsmart is pretty expensive!!!


 Oh i agree with you there. I was going to order 2, 6' rope perches. Would have costed me about 100 cnd. Talk about crazy. i went and made my own after for about 1/3 of the price or less


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

What about charging my dad's credit car...will they take the charge off and everything...I am not sure this is so complicated..now???uggg


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> So if I reship it I don't have to pay anything I just have to put the new address on and take it to ups right???


Yup. Then you'll get the refund back on your card. Call them and they'll tell you.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> So if I reship it I don't have to pay anything I just have to put the new address on and take it to ups right???


 Phone them first and see. Just tell them you deicided you don't want that cage. If its never been used and you don't open the package i'm sure they will take it back.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok so When I get the cage at my front door can you step me threw what to do ...after that...everything...please???


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> Ok so When I get the cage at my front door can you step me threw what to do ...after that...everything...please???


Call them now. Here is their # 1888-839-9638


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> Ok so When I get the cage at my front door can you step me threw what to do ...after that...everything...please???



Well i'd phone them ASAP, to make sure they will take it back. After i'm sure we can help. Can't be to hard as people have to ship things back for many reason.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh man and do I have to now pay for the shipment back???? Uhhh I am really mad at my self now!!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> Oh man and do I have to now pay for the shipment back???? Uhhh I am really mad at my self now!!!


 its alright. Phone them. If the package hasn't left yet they might be able to stop it right away and credit everything back to you.

I regret ordering my cage from the site i did. I could just smack myself for doing it. Just remember, your best of paying good money for something you want to last forever.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Do you think I could just try to use the cage and see how it goes...I think it might be ok...and someday I might get a bigger one...I am home all day exept for the five hours or less that I work a part time job???


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> Do you think I could just try to use the cage and see how it goes...I think it might be ok...and someday I might get a bigger one...I am home all day exept for the five hours or less that I work a part time job???


I would not. Just telling you the truth. Call them. It cannot hurt- they will just give you advice on what to do. I would not use the cage as it's not correct and to be honest, it really expensive. I can get the same cage for under $40.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> Oh man and do I have to now pay for the shipment back???? Uhhh I am really mad at my self now!!!



Most of them have a return label or they refund your shipping and handling. Just CALL and see what they say.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok one last thing...do you think I will have to pay shipping???


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

WOW you posted befor me..lol


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh yeah and do you now if there will be people answering phones right now...like are they still open...or will it be autimated...I am so sorry for all the questions...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> Oh yeah and do you now if there will be people answering phones right now...like are they still open...or will it be autimated...I am so sorry for all the questions...



Mal, I said two pages ago I just called them..lol..Relax and call!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

I know..sorry I am just a bit nervios...I hope my dad does not get mad...


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> I know..sorry I am just a bit nervios...I hope my dad does not get mad...


 just talk to him. its not a big thing really


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> I know..sorry I am just a bit nervios...I hope my dad does not get mad...


I'm sure you'll be ok if you just explain everything to him, tell him what your options are and maybe apoligize for rushing to order? If he does get mad he'll get over it.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

If he doesn't understand maybe let him read the thread?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If your dad is anything like my dad, he would prefer you change your mind now than get the cage and realise it's not suitable.  Just let him know, and if he has any problems or questions you can show him this.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Well I talked to him and we looked at the emails that petsmart send and figured out that they already shipped it...so we just have to wait for it to come...he said that we would play it by ear...and if we really are not satified we could return it or just keep it for a quarintine cage...I am going to at least use it for my quarintine cage...and then I might get a bigger one...I want to moniter him in it and see how it goes...someone else on the talk budgies forum and she might even be here has a cage with 1 inch bar spacing...I am not trying to rebel and not listen...I just am going to try this one and go with my gut feeling for a little bit...Thank you all for the wonderful advise and for taking your time to talk to me about this...I really apreciate it and it makes me feel like you all care about me and my cockatile to be....!!!!!


----------

